# ANNO 1404 Fruchtbarkeit??!!!!



## stawacz79 (12. Juli 2009)

moin leutz 

ich hab da mal ne frage.und zwar hab ich gleich mit dem endlosspiel angefangen und bekomm egal auf welcher insel wenn ich zb weizen anpflanzen will die meldung das der boden nicht fruchtbar wär,aber ich habs doch schon im norden oder im orient versucht.hatt beides nich geklappt.kann mir wer helfen????


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juli 2009)

stawacz79 am 12.07.2009 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> moin leutz
> 
> ich hab da mal ne frage.und zwar hab ich gleich mit dem endlosspiel angefangen und bekomm egal auf welcher insel wenn ich zb weizen anpflanzen will die meldung das der boden nicht fruchtbar wär,aber ich habs doch schon im norden oder im orient versucht.hatt beides nich geklappt.kann mir wer helfen????



Schau mal oben in der Mitte des Bildschirms nach, welche Früchte/Rohstoffe für die jeweilige Insel angezeigt werden. Wenn dort keine Ähren auftauchen, kannst Du natürlich auch keinen Weizen pflanzen.


----------



## OBI-KENOBI (12. Juli 2009)

stawacz79 am 12.07.2009 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> moin leutz
> 
> ich hab da mal ne frage.und zwar hab ich gleich mit dem endlosspiel angefangen und bekomm egal auf welcher insel wenn ich zb weizen anpflanzen will die meldung das der boden nicht fruchtbar wär,aber ich habs doch schon im norden oder im orient versucht.hatt beides nich geklappt.kann mir wer helfen????


Im Fruchtbarkeitsbalken ganz oben muss weizen angezeigt sein. Es ist nicht mehr so das auf jeder Insel Weizen wachsen kann.


----------



## stawacz79 (12. Juli 2009)

OBI-KENOBI am 12.07.2009 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 12.07.2009 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahh ok dank euch,,spiels zum ersten mal und muss mich erstmal n bischen reinfummeln


----------



## Andy19 (12. Juli 2009)

stawacz79 am 12.07.2009 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> OBI-KENOBI am 12.07.2009 22:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kleiner Zusatz:
Sollte sich im "Fruchtbarkeitsbalken" der Insel ein Fragezeichen sein kannst du dir Saatgut kaufen und so diese Insel dafür (z.B. Weizen) doch fruchtbar machen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2009)

Andy19 am 12.07.2009 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 12.07.2009 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja, das kauft man zB bei dem vertreter des kaisers gegen ruhm, und orient-saatgut beim kalifen. 

allerdings haben die nicht unbedingt immer das passende auch auf lager.


wenn man das gekauft hat: zum kontor der insel bringen, abladen, dann im kontor der insel nachsehen, wo das ist, linksklick, per haken bestätigen - erst dann is die fruchbarkeit da. und achtung: wenn man das wieder entsockelt, ist das saatgut GANZ weg.


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Juli 2009)

sehr schön,danke erstmal für eure hilfe

aber ein kleines problem hab ich da noch,,wär nett wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie das mit den handelsrouten funktioniert,,,,ich hab da eingegeben was transportiert werden soll,,nur das schiff fährt irgendwie nich los,,und da wo man pausieren kann tut sich nix,,irgendwas mach ich falsch


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2009)

stawacz79 am 13.07.2009 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schön,danke erstmal für eure hilfe
> 
> aber ein kleines problem hab ich da noch,,wär nett wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie das mit den handelsrouten funktioniert,,,,ich hab da eingegeben was transportiert werden soll,,nur das schiff fährt irgendwie nich los,,und da wo man pausieren kann tut sich nix,,irgendwas mach ich falsch



Okay, kleine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung für Dich:

1. Handelroutenfenster (das mit der Karte) öffnen.

2. Neue Handelsroute erstellen.

3 Wähle die Kontore, die angefahren werden sollen. Dies geht entweder dadurch, dass Du auf das jew. Symbol auf der Karte klickst, oder indem Du rechts aus dem Pulldown-Menü auswählst.

4. Jetzt stellst Du ein, wo wieviel welcher Ware eingeladen - und wo wieder ausgeladen werden soll.

5. Zu guter Letzt weist Du der Route noch ein Schiff zu. Wenn ein "II" zu sehen ist, ist die Route pausiert, bei einem ">" ist sie aktiv.


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Juli 2009)

Spassbremse am 13.07.2009 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 13.07.2009 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





und die route wiederholt sich dann immer wieder ohne das ich groß drauf achten muss???ich komm kaum zum spielen bisher,,bin die ganze zeit nur am schiffe hin und her leiten....


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2009)

stawacz79 am 13.07.2009 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> und die route wiederholt sich dann immer wieder ohne das ich groß drauf achten muss???ich komm kaum zum spielen bisher,,bin die ganze zeit nur am schiffe hin und her leiten....



Ja, natürlich, das ist ja der Zweck einer solchen automatisierten Handelsroute.


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Juli 2009)

Spassbremse am 13.07.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 13.07.2009 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok dankeschön,,klappt alles wunderbar


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Juli 2009)

so da bin ich wieder mit der nächsten schlauen frage  
ich hab mich im orient angesiedelt aber entwickle mich nicht weiter,soll heißen ich bekomm keine neuen gebäude zum bauen was es mir nicht möglich macht aufzusteigen oder zb gold/quarz abzubauen.ich hab die ganze insel schon mit häusern und ähnlichem zugebaut,das ging vorher im norden auf jedenfall schneller mit den erweiterungen...wie kann ich das ändern 

außerdem hab ich noch n problem mit den gerbereien,,ich hab die aufgestellt un der sagt mir das ich noch salz brauche obwohl mein kontor voll davon is


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2009)

stawacz79 am 13.07.2009 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> so da bin ich wieder mit der nächsten schlauen frage
> ich hab mich im orient angesiedelt aber entwickle mich nicht weiter,soll heißen ich bekomm keine neuen gebäude zum bauen was es mir nicht möglich macht aufzusteigen oder zb gold/quarz abzubauen.ich hab die ganze insel schon mit häusern und ähnlichem zugebaut,das ging vorher im norden auf jedenfall schneller mit den erweiterungen...wie kann ich das ändern
> 
> außerdem hab ich noch n problem mit den gerbereien,,ich hab die aufgestellt un der sagt mir das ich noch salz brauche obwohl mein kontor voll davon is



Du meine Güte, soll ich Dir nicht besser einen ausführlichen Guide schreiben? 
  

Wegen Deinem "Orient"-Problem:

Dort reicht es nicht, bestimmte Einwohnerschwellen zu überschreiten, um neue Gebäude frei zu schalten, sondern Du benötigst auch meistens einen bestimmten diplomatischen Rang bei Al Zahir - normalerweise bekommst Du das auch angezeigt, wenn Du im Baumenü über ein entsprechend ausgegrautes Gebäude mit dem Mauszeiger fährst.
Zusätzlich wird das Rangsymbol links neben den Gebäuden angezeigt.

Einen neuen diplomatischen Rang bekommst Du, indem Du Al Zahir weiterhin Geschenke machst, so wie beim ersten Mal. Die Geschenkurkunden bekommst Du natürlich gegen Ruhm bei Northburgh.

Zum Gerbereien-Problem:

Biite check folgendes: 

1. Salzmine?
2. Saline in der Nähe der Salzmine und/oder nahe einem Markthaupthaus?
3. Köhler oder Kohlemine? Ebenfalls in der Nähe der Saline und/oder MHH?
4. Saline im Einzugsgebiet der Gerberei, oder befindet sich ein MHH im Einzugsgebiet der Gerberei? Achtung - das MHH hat einen größeren Bereich als die Gerberei, es kann dann zwar ABHOLEN, aber der Produktionsbetrieb kann sich nichts aus dem MHH holen, weil es zu weit weg ist!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2009)

Spassbremse am 13.07.2009 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen neuen diplomatischen Rang bekommst Du, indem Du Al Zahir weiterhin Geschenke machst, so wie beim ersten Mal. Die Geschenkurkunden bekommst Du natürlich gegen Ruhm bei Northburgh.


 jo, fahr zu dem kontor des kaiservertreters, da kannst du geschnkurkunden kaufen. wenn du schon viel ruhm hast, kannst du auch waren+schriftrollen freischalten, die wertvoller sind. dann hast du auch "großzügige" urkunden für 150ruhm statt nur nur 50 usw.




> Achtung - das MHH hat einen größeren Bereich als die Gerberei, es kann dann zwar ABHOLEN, aber der Produktionsbetrieb kann sich nichts aus dem MHH holen, weil es zu weit weg ist!


 ja, das passiert leider recht oft: ein betrieb, der selber noch andere waren zur produktion benötigt, muss mit SEINEM radius ein markthaus "grün" einfärben. 

ach ja: manche bergwerke müssen auch einen weg BIS zum bergwerk haben. zB ein steinbruch NICHT, da muss nur der steinmetz-einzugsbereicht passen, aber bei nem salz- oder eisenbergwerk muss ein weg bis zum bergwerk führen.


*ich hab auch mal ne frage:* wenn ein feld einer zB most- oder weizenfarm teilweise im "dunklen" bereich ist: wird dann trotzdem 100% von da geerntet, oder nur zB 75%, oder sogar gar nix?


----------



## Mothman (13. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 13.07.2009 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> *ich hab auch mal ne frage:* wenn ein feld einer zB most- oder weizenfarm teilweise im "dunklen" bereich ist: wird dann trotzdem 100% von da geerntet, oder nur zB 75%, oder sogar gar nix?


Ich würde mal behaupten, dass wenn man das Feld bauen kann, es auch zu 100% funktioniert. Weil bei den Gebäuden, wie Holzfällerhütten, steht ja sonst immer eine Prozentzahl. 
Ich denke, wenn nur 1 von 4 möglichen Feldern gebaut wurde, dann arbeitet der Betrieb auch nur zu 1/4 Auslastung. Wenn aber alle möglcuen Felder auch gebaut wurden, dann arbeitet er zu 100%. Aber das ist nur meine Mutmaßung/Beobachtung. Ob das wirklich so ist, kann ich dir leider nicht versprechen.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 13.07.2009 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja: manche bergwerke müssen auch einen weg BIS zum bergwerk haben. zB ein steinbruch NICHT, da muss nur der steinmetz-einzugsbereicht passen, aber bei nem salz- oder eisenbergwerk muss ein weg bis zum bergwerk führen.
> 
> *ich hab auch mal ne frage:* wenn ein feld einer zB most- oder weizenfarm teilweise im "dunklen" bereich ist: wird dann trotzdem 100% von da geerntet, oder nur zB 75%, oder sogar gar nix?



Hmm, diese Beobachtung konnte ich noch nicht machen. Sobald verarbeitende Betriebe, wie z.B. Saline, oder Schmelze, nahe genug sind, braucht's keine Straße.

Auf Nordinseln spielt's keine Rolle. Wenn Du das Feld irgendwie platzieren kannst, hast Du die volle Fruchtbarkeit.
Im Orient dagegen musst Du immer darauf achten, dass die Felder möglichst im (dunkel)grünen, "saftigen" Grasbereich liegen, sobald das Gras zu hellgrün wird, und der Übergang zur Wüste sichtbar ist, fällt die Fruchtbarkeit rapide ab.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2009)

Spassbremse am 13.07.2009 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, diese Beobachtung konnte ich noch nicht machen. Sobald verarbeitende Betriebe, wie z.B. Saline, oder Schmelze, nahe genug sind, braucht's keine Straße.


 das weiß ich nicht, ich hab die verarbeitenden betriebe oft woanders, aber wenn du nur die mine und ein markthaus hast...? schau mal genau hin: wenn du ne straße baust, dann wird die bei einer mine "grün", also "straßenanschluss", und das kommt AFAIK nur da, wo es auch sein "muss"



> Auf Nordinseln spielt's keine Rolle. Wenn Du das Feld irgendwie platzieren kannst, hast Du die volle Fruchtbarkeit.
> Im Orient dagegen musst Du immer darauf achten, dass die Felder möglichst im (dunkel)grünen, "saftigen" Grasbereich liegen, sobald das Gras zu hellgrün wird, und der Übergang zur Wüste sichtbar ist, fällt die Fruchtbarkeit rapide ab.


 das is klar - ich meinte jetzt NUR den radius des betriebes. zB ein weizenfeld is ja 4x4 quadret groß oder so, und oft is dann zB das eine quadrat "links oben" im dunklen bereich, aber auf fruchtbaren boden.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 13.07.2009 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> [das weiß ich nicht, ich hab die verarbeitenden betriebe oft woanders, aber wenn du nur die mine und ein markthaus hast...? schau mal genau hin: wenn du ne straße baust, dann wird die bei einer mine "grün", also "straßenanschluss", und das kommt AFAIK nur da, wo es auch sein "muss"



Äh ja, ist ja logisch - wenn kein Betrieb den Rohstoff abholt, und Du nur ein MHH dort hast, brauchst Du natürlich eine Straße - die Marktkarren fahren ausschließlich auf Straßen, Produzenten dagegen laufen auch ohne zu Murren querfeldein. 


Nochmal zu den Feldern, ja, mir war schon klar, was Du gemeint hast, vlt. habe ich mich zu umständlich ausgedrückt.
Der Radius, in dem Felder angelegt werden können, ist in Anno1404 die "Reichweite", die das Farmpersonal hat, um die Felder zu erreichen. Dabei ist es völlig okay, wenn ein Teil des Feldes außerhalb dieses Radius liegt - solange Du das Feld bauen kannst, ist es okay.   

Die Fruchtbarkeit ist davon nicht betroffen, die hängt (und das nur im Orient) nur vom Bodentyp an sich ab.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2009)

Spassbremse am 13.07.2009 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fruchtbarkeit ist davon nicht betroffen, die hängt (und das nur im Orient) nur vom Bodentyp an sich ab.


 wobei es auch im norden ja zB fels oder stranbereiche gibt, wo das feld dann "rot" wird


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 14.07.2009 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 13.07.2009 23:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber da hast Du dann einfach nur eine "Bausperre". Im Orient dagegen werden unfruchtbare Bereiche beim Felderanlegen grau dargestellt.


----------

